# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам очень дешево модели авиа 1/72, афтермаркет 1/72 и 1/48

## Казанец

*Актуализированный список см. в посте от 20.08.2012.*

----------


## Казанец

С момента размещения списочек сильно сократился. Оставшееся см. постом ниже.

----------


## Казанец

*Актуализированный список см. в посте от 20.08.2012.*

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список постом ниже

----------


## Казанец

Добавилась нетривиальная позиция. Актуализированный список см. двумя постами ниже.

----------


## Казанец

*Актуализированный список см. в посте от 20.08.2012.*

----------


## Казанец

Слегка обновлённый список постом ниже. Многие цены снизились.

----------


## Казанец

*Актуализированный список см. в посте от 20.08.2012.*

----------


## Казанец

Актуальное предложение постом ниже

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список на 20.06.2012. двумя постами ниже

----------


## Казанец

*Актуализированный список см. в посте от 20.08.2012.*

----------


## Казанец

*Актуализированный список см. в посте от 20.08.2012.*

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список см. в посте от 30.09.12.

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список см. в посте от 30.09.12.

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список см. в посте от 14.11.12.

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список см. в посте от 14.11.12.

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список см. в посте от 14.11.12.

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список см. в посте от 29.11.12.

----------


## Казанец

*Список по состоянию на 29.11.2012.*

*Модели 1/72 и 1/144*
    450 p. 1/72 Plasticart Ту-2 в магазинном состоянии
    430 р. 1/72 Airfix SM-79 Sparviero + маска MONTEX
    280 р. 1/72 Matchbox SB2C-1 Helldiver + маска MONTEX (декаль за давностью однозначно мёртвая)
    150 p. 1/72 Alanger Me-262A без коробки *резерв*
    40 p. 1/144 Звезда Ил-2

*Декали 1/48 и 1/72 в упаковке и с инструкциями по размещению:*
    270 p. 1/48 AeroMaster 48-639 Phancy Phantoms
    230 p. 1/72 Techmod Japanese Hinomarus
    90 р. 1/72 Travers Опознавательные знаки США июнь-август 1943г. (красная окантовка) типоразмеры на все самолёты
    90 р. 1/72 Propagteam ОЗ США сентябрь 1943г. по конец войны (синяя окантовка) типоразмеры: истребители и средние бомбардировщики
    90 р. 1/72 Extratech ОЗ США сентябрь 1943г. по конец войны (синяя окантовка) типоразмер: средние и тяжёлые бомбардировщики
    80 р. Бегемот Не-111 часть 2
    30 р. Эконика Dewoitine D.520

*Покрасочные (на остекление и колеса) маски 1/48 и 1/72*
    1/48 Eduard F-4 Phantom II всех модификаций 90 р.
    1/72 MONTEX-Minimask DH Mosquito на модель Tamiya 80 р.
    1/72 MONTEX-Minimask Hawker Hurricane на модель Revell 80 р.

*Колеса Экипаж 1/72*
    390 р. B-17 Flying Fortress
    190 р. Do-217
    180 р. Focke Achgelis Fa-223
    170 p. Heinkel He-118
    140 р. Ил-2
    120 p. AH-64 Apache
    100 р. Як-6
    100 р. И-16/По-2
    100 р. Spitfire I-IX 

*Колеса Экипаж 1/48*
    290 р. F-4J/S Phantom II
    290 р. МиГ-23МЛ
    190 р. Ki-43-I
    190 р. Heinkel Не-162А
    170 p. Messerschmitt P.1101 early

*Металлические стволы 1/48*
    70 р. Model Point AMP4833 30-мм ствол авиационной пушки Н-30 (в комплекте 2 ствола)


Умею пересылать очень дешево. В зависимости от содержания одна пересылка по РФ выйдет от 40 до 180 рублей. Оплата: Контакт, Золотая Корона, перевод на карточку Сбербанка, ну и почтовый перевод конечно, кому как удобнее. Писать лучше сразу на электронку:
kazanec2007@rambler.ru

----------


## Казанец

См. список от 09.01.2013.

----------


## Казанец

См. список от 09.01.2013.

----------


## Казанец

См. список от 23.01.2013.

----------


## Казанец

См. список от 02.02.2013.

----------


## Казанец

См. список от 14.02.2013.

----------


## Казанец

См. список от 03.03.2013.

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список в посте от 26.03.2013.

----------


## Казанец

Большое поступление дешевых декалей. См. пост от 26.03.2013.

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список в посте от 09.04.2013.

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список в посте от 02.06.2013.

----------


## Казанец

Актуализированный список в посте от 02.06.2013.

----------


## Казанец

Стволы закончились, колёса заканчиваются, декали и маски пока в ассортименте. Актуализированный список в посте от 02.06.2013.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 15.03.2014.

----------


## Казанец

См. список от 27.04.2014.

----------


## Казанец

Актуально. См. список от 27.04.2014.

----------


## Казанец

Актуально. См. список от 19.05.2014.

----------


## Казанец

Актуально. См. список от 02.06.2014.

----------


## Казанец

См. список на 16.06.2014.

----------


## Казанец

См. список от 15.07.2014.

----------


## Казанец

См. список от 15.07.2014.

----------


## Казанец

см. список на 29.07.2014.

----------


## Казанец

См. список от 13.08.2014.

----------


## Казанец

см. список на 27.08.2014.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 10.09.2014.

----------


## Казанец

см. список на 22.09.2014.

----------


## Казанец

см. список на 06.10.2014.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 21.10.2014.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 10.11.2014.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 24.11.2014.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 09.12.2014.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 25.12.2014.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 26.01.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 26.01.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 15.02.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 09.03.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 23.03.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 06.04.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 20.04.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 04.05.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 18.05.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 01.06.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 15.06.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 29.06.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 13.07.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 27.07.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 24.08.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 08.09.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 23.09.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 05.10.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 20.10.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 03.11.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 23.11.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 07.12.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 21.12.2015.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 12.01.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 17.01.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 14.02.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 14.02.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 29.02.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 14.03.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 04.04.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 18.04.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 16.05.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 30.05.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 20.06.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 04.07.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 18.07.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 01.08.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 12.09.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 21.09.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 02.10.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 17.10.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 31.10.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 23.11.2016.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 04.01.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 19.01.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 01.02.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 14.02.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 27.02.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 13.03.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 27.03.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 17.04.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 02.05.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 16.05.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 30.05.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 19.06.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 03.07.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 17.07.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 31.07.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 14.08.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 29.08.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 11.09.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 25.09.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 09.10.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 07.11.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 21.11.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 05.12.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 05.12.2017.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 03.01.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 17.01.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 06.02.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 26.02.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 11.03.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 26.03.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 12.04.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 14.05.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 28.05.2018.

----------


## Казанец

*Тема более не актуальна*

----------

